# I hit a racoon. actually more like I destroyed a racoon....



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Dang, i hit a dead deer in the middle of interstate 71 going 70 at like 1am in my last car and it didnt do nearly as much damage, all the broke on mine were a couple of underbody plastic peices. Actually i take that back, it messed up alignment pretty bad but i wasnt dumping any more money into that POS. Wouldnt expect a racoon to do much unless it was one of those monster one. They are little devils though.. Hope the repairs go smooth and its not any worse than it already is!


----------



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

waveride333 said:


> View attachment 11946
> View attachment 11947
> View attachment 11948
> View attachment 11949


Wow man, that's unfortunate! Hopefully it doesn't cost to much to fix it and the repairs come out flawless.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

D*** looks like the raccoon went out with a bang.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Youch! Hope everything comes out okay!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

waveride333,

The washer tank is just above and to the rear of the fog lamp housing on the drivers side.....about 6 inches in.

Rob


----------



## hasle1jb (Feb 22, 2012)

Let me know how much this cost you to get fixed as I just had a huge chunk of tire tread from a blow out a few cars up, hit my left front and do similar damage to my car.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

ouch this racoon must have been built like a tank


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Some of them are huge. I trapped one last year that had to be a good 30lbs. Fat little sucker.


----------



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)

The Estimate came to $1117. They are replacing Bumber, foglight, and underside engine splashshield. They say the allignment is ok. However I requested the report. Also they say there is no damage to windshield wiper tank and maybe the puddle of windshield wiper fluid was built up in the gutter and flowed out after the accident. I dont know if I buy that. has anyone else seen puddles under the driverside front part of the engine bay right in front of the wheel?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Just consider yourself *VERY VERY LUCKY *that it wasn't a *SKUNK* that you hit (don't ask how I know about this)!!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man I hit something the other night and I have no idea what it was. When I went back to see what it was it wasn't even there. It was gone. It was definitely an animal of some sort and I heard it roll and knock about underneath the car. Fortunately there was no damage to my car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I've hit a pigeon... Poor thing, it's like here they stand in the middle of the road and stare..

Anyways there was feathers all over the radiator and grill. It was annoying to clean. But thankfully no damage.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I drove around a corner a few months back & in the middle of the road at the start of a narrow bridge was a hawk eating some road kill. I tried to slow down & swerve & the hawk tried to take off but he ended up smacking the upper passenger windshield. 

Stopped the car & found no damage, the hawk was stunned on side of the road but eventually flew off. I was suprised I didn't get a broken windshield.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Great colour btw... too bad about the racoon though... **** wildlife trying to damage our poor vehicles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Just consider yourself *VERY VERY LUCKY *that it wasn't a *SKUNK* that you hit (don't ask how I know about this)!!


Couldn't resist -


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I once hit 3 elderly people... very little damage to the car because they were so old and brittle... got lucky on that one. A little washing was required but nothing too serious.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> I once hit 3 elderly people... very little damage to the car because they were so old and brittle... got lucky on that one. A little washing was required but nothing too serious.


this is not funny at all...


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

MjC said:


> this is not funny at all...


@Erickphale i think it's a little funny 
i could go all peta & say how everyone hitting the animals dgaf, so why care about people... but i won't go there lol


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> I once hit 3 elderly people... very little damage to the car because they were so old and brittle... got lucky on that one. A little washing was required but nothing too serious.


This is freaking awesome! Lmao


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Lolol you people honestly believed that I would share that like that if it was true.... Come on now friends Im not that terrible of a person. ... Today


----------



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok So I got my car back on Friday. Over the weekend I noticed two things. The Steering wheel isn't set straight, and my outside air temp is off 20 degrees F. Basically the car will drive straight if I let go of the wheel however the wheel is turned about 10 degrees to the right. If I try to straighten the wheel out the car veers to the left. The shop said that should be an easy fix they just have to straighten the wheel? Does this make any sense? Also what do you think they did wrong with the air temp sensor. The guy said maybe they have to shield it? cmon its 20 degrees colder then the outside air????


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

that little guy really did say.... i wonder what damage i can do to this beautiful car. 

btw i am happy the tire hit the raccoon... instant kill less pain for it ( someone had to say it ) i like animals.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did they replace the air sensor or just reuse the same one? If they reused the same one it may have been damaged by the raccoon.


----------



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)

According to the Estimate they replaced it. Not sure why it is reporting 20 degrees F below what it is outside. I am more concerned with the steering wheel not being straight when i am traveling straight. Clearly something got jarred when I went over the ****.


----------



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I got that car back again. When I left the lot it seems that the alignment is finally set right (They didnt have the wheel set straight when they did the alignment, thanking god nothing was damaged or bent!) =). I have yet to drive on highway but hopefully all is well. Fingers crossed. As far as the Outside air temp reading, within 5 minutes of leaving the repair shop the temp went to exactly what the outside air temp was. I will monitor over the next couple of days and report back with Pictures hopefully once and for all that everything has been fixed from the **** accident. 

This is not what a tax accountant needs in the middle of busy season lol.


----------



## ijaen (Nov 9, 2012)

You sure it was a racoon and not someone's mother in law?
**** that thing hit it hard!


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

I hit a raccoon last night. Who knew it would do so much damage?! This guy was a beast. Busted my radiator along with God knows what. Also, my front bumper is trashed  I could not find the raccoon when I drove back through this morning... I doubt it survived, though...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

crauls1010 said:


> I hit a raccoon last night. Who knew it would do so much damage?! This guy was a beast. Busted my radiator along with God knows what. Also, my front bumper is trashed  I could not find the raccoon when I drove back through this morning... I doubt it survived, though...
> View attachment 15034



**** that sucks!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I hit my mother in law once, i gladly paid the damages.

Wut


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Money that I was saving for rims is now going toward repairs


----------

